# August 1st!



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

I went around this morning after my shower, and changed all the calendars to August. I then poked my head in the bathroom, where my wife was getting ready for work:

me: "Happy August 1st!"

her: "Thank you!"

Me: (pause) "Did you know it's only 90 days til Halloween?" I say sweetly.

her: "You SAID it! You stop talking about that right now!"

me: "But it's August 1st!" 

her: "GRRRRRRR!"

me: (skipping off to the kitchen, cackling maniacally)

My wife forbade me to even SAY the word "Halloween" until August 1st, much less work on any props.

I'M FREE, I'MFREEEEEEEE! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess I am blessed because I don't have a limit on how many times I can say *Halloween* or start *building props*. Maybe because she knows that I would then put a limit on how many shoes she buys in a year.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

FREEDOM YES YES!

Careful next year she will go for Oct 1

No one is permitted in my garage so no one knows what I am up to.

My daughter made the mistake of giving me free reign on the grandaughters first costume wait till she sees the coffin stroller


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Coffin Stroller - that sounds really cool. Defnitely show the pics on that when you get done.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Absolutely
I gotta go sign up at photobucket try to get the roughs up this weekend


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good for you Torgen!!!! Let freedom ring. I have been blessed too because hubby likes Halloween and knows I have to start early on it.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Torgen I'm sorry your wife isn't like you about Halloween, but now you can do whatever you want!! 

slightlymad, I can't wait to see the coffin stroller, great idea!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Go Torgen go! Stop wasting time on the computer and get to work!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

No doubt! What are you doing TALKING about Halloween - Get out there and DO SOMETHING!!!

Happy August 1st to you all the same I'm sure.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I am so happy for you Torgen. I would go nuts if I couldn't work on things when I wanted. Ah the joys of being single lol.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Let us make our voices be heard:
HALLOWEEN,HALLOWEEN,HALLOWEEN,HALLOWEEN,HALLOWEEN !!!!!!
My wife was giving me a little crap today for working on the talking bucky and all I had to (inoccently) say was:
How was watersking yesterday? 
Works every time..


----------

